# Obama care will cause unemployment and underemployment to spike



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you think Obama care can cause an economic collapse? The devil is in the details. Read this *article* and let us know what you think.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Yesterday, I listend to an interview with two different employers . One of them has about 1400 employees and the other more then that. They both said if O'Great one is re elected they will both start laying off employee's. That is only a sample of what will happen. Anyone voting for O'Great one, better take this as a dire warning, as O'Great one has it in is pea brain head that the only way to prosper is to hire thousands of more gubermint emp. Just curious who will pay all of them with the free sector going down the tubes and not paying taxes any longer ? Just keep printing useless FRN's I suppose.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I believe if he is re-elected we all better hold on to our hats !!!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Hold your hat ? I think you better bend over, insert head between legs and kiss. It will all be gone


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep see the movie Obamas 2016.
be very afraid.

now if he doesnt get elected.. will there be riots?
and if he does?

kinda like a lakers win. when they win they riot, when they loose, theres a riot...........................


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever noticed that there isn't much difference in policy when the suits are sent packing? Oh, sure, there are some, they ebb and flow, but the nation's general direction stays the same.

It's almost as if there are people more powerful than the man in the Oval Office, and they are the one's who are pulling the strings.

This suit is going to be replaced because he went a little rogue pursuing extreme socialism in the U.S. to the point the slumbering citizens have started to wake up. Couple that with his crazy support for the international jihadists and you can see why the Elite of the West are a tad annoyed with him. Romney has been selected to replace him. Romney will behave like a good little suit.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Denton. Although there is a lot of truth I think to what you say, I for one would rather have a "good little suit" then an idiot going rogue


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I want neither. I prefer restoring the constitutional republic, but that will not happen. To many people who are afraid of freedom.


----------



## saboor (Apr 18, 2015)

It just keeps on adding up , and all will come to a head sometime very soon. Expect to see rioting in the streets and stores soon, somewhere near you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, did we resurrect an old thread here or what?! Well, to update you since this one was laid to rest, my employer provided coverage has seen marked increases in premiums, the hospitals are charging me more for each service (59.00 up to 140.00 out of pocket per office visit) my deductible went from 800.00 to 1500.00 in network and 2000.00 out of network and my lifetime maximum went from a million down to 500,000. I am also happy to report that my annual out of pocket maximum is now from 2500.00 up to 5000.00. Thanks Obamacare!..................... From the guy that you are forcing to fund the lazy. Redistribute THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that there isn't much difference in policy when the suits are sent packing? Oh, sure, there are some, they ebb and flow, but the nation's general direction stays the same.
> 
> It's almost as if there are people more powerful than the man in the Oval Office, and they are the one's who are pulling the strings.
> 
> This suit is going to be replaced because he went a little rogue pursuing extreme socialism in the U.S. to the point the slumbering citizens have started to wake up. Couple that with his crazy support for the international jihadists and you can see why the Elite of the West are a tad annoyed with him. Romney has been selected to replace him. Romney will behave like a good little suit.


Haha! Denton was wrong!!!!

Oh wait.

That's not funny...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nadja said:


> Hold your hat ? I think you better bend over, insert head between legs and kiss. It will all be gone


that is called BOHICA :rulaiz:
About the only thing I understand is statistics can be skewed and manipulated by changing the parameters to get the outcome or numbers you want-unemployment is way higher than what any Gov official especially the executive branch says. I remember them saying unemployment was down when school started-like duh, all the workers like bus drivers,janitors, security and anyone not a teacher or management went back to work how many thousands instantly came off unemployment and went back to work?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my only worry is what the MFIC will do in his last year or so? Like he has nothing to loose and will be out of office and can not be reelected.


----------

